# Help! Fridg Problem When Camping



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Our friends motorhome has Norcold Fridge. Not cooling or freezing below 47 on propane or electric.We have put all thier stuff in our cooler and our fridge. Bottom coils in access panel are hot, upper one are a little cooler. RV guy coming at 1:00 (read $$$$) . Anyone have suggestions???

I will keep the forum up on laptop and watch for responses . C'mon Outbackers!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

will be back shortly to see who has the magic answer!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Air flow problem? Maybe there is something (wasp nest) in the outlet vent on the roof. If you leave the cover on the refer for a while and then take it off, is the whole compartment hot?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Air flow problem? Maybe there is something (wasp nest) in the outlet vent on the roof. If you leave the cover on the refer for a while and then take it off, is the whole compartment hot?


yes, whole compartment hot...will check outlet vent


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

on roof now


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sure sounds like a lack of air flow. On our old tent trailer, I installed a 12v computer fan in the fridge compartment to keep the air moving out the vent.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

roof vent clear


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Can they feel hot air coming out of it? Blockage may be below the roof line.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Be sure the dain line is not cracked, broken-off, or has the end cap missing. If this line is cracked in the rear frig compartment, it will allow all that hot air to enter the refrig box. It is a common problem. This line is a direct line right into the refrig box. When it is compromised, it will allow hot air into the refrig. If the freezer compartment is within 0-10 degree range , it is bound to be this drain line. Good luck and keep us posted. phillip


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

whoa!the end of the line was cracked, at sometime apparently pinches as well! So, he cut it off and now we will see!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is the freezer clod but the fridge is warm? When was the last time it worked correctly? Any chance the door was not closed?

Check for yellow stains in the back of the fridge. If you see any under the boiler or near any of the coils then you have a crack and have drained the ammonia.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Is the freezer clod but the fridge is warm? When was the last time it worked correctly? Any chance the door was not closed?
> 
> Check for yellow stains in the back of the fridge. If you see any under the boiler or near any of the coils then you have a crack and have drained the ammonia.


No yellow stains. It seems to be okay now. All we did yesterday was unplug and plug back in in the access panel and also clip the clogged drain hose. Not sure which "fixed" it but we are watching it closely to see if it really is fixed.


----------

